# Gpu-z0.3.8 >sensor>gpu load  nvdia 6200



## Romeopp (Jan 4, 2010)

GPUZ not showing how much GPU load, memory controller load, video engine load

i tried reboot , updated dxdiag , nvdia driver from nvdia site  but did not helped


----------



## YahooElite (Jan 10, 2010)

Only thing i can think of is as thats an old video card it either doesnt have the capability to show that information, or GPU-Z only provides that information for decently aged cards, 8 series and up perhaps.

In any case, with how old and weak that card is that information isnt really important


----------



## Wagnard (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a GTX 260M  (mobile)  and its not showing the load either.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2010)

it's probably not supported on older asics


----------



## Romeopp (Feb 10, 2010)

i got a new pc core2 duo  , nvdia 9400 gt  










still not showing gpu load , memory controller load etc     , or even 9400 using older asics(dont know what is asics ?


----------



## Romeopp (Feb 18, 2010)

today suddenly when i chked it is showing memory controller load 

now








log file http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AbdfDuMQxn_nZGc0eGYyMzVfMmYzdjRuOWZm&hl=en
any1 idea y it didnt work for all this time and sudenly started working now ?  i didnt update any system drivers . still video engine load not showing


----------

